# وظيفة بعض المواد



## heba elhossiny (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عايزه اعرف من اساتذه الموقع الافاضل وظيفة كل من
حمض السلفونيك
التكسابون
سيمسول
البولى ايثانول
تراى ايثانول
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## heba elhossiny (1 يناير 2013)

مستنيه الرد


----------



## heba elhossiny (17 يناير 2013)

ياريت الى عنده علم يفيد الباقى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
هذه المواد تدخل في صناعة المنظفات
*حمض السلفونيك
المادة الاساس للتنظيف
التكسابون
لزيادة الرغوة وهو صوديوم لوريل سلفيت
سيمسول
مادة مطهرة
البولى ايثانول
للتعقيم والمساهمة في التنظيف للمواد العضوية
تراى ايثانول
لتعديل درجة الحموضة 
وبتوفيق الله
ولكم جزيل الشكر* اد تدخل في صناعة المنظفات


----------



## heba elhossiny (18 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## heba elhossiny (18 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت وظيفة كلا من :
كحول ايزوبروبانول 
رباعى كلوريد الامونيوم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
الايزو بروبانول مذيب عضوي
وفي اي مجال يمكن استخدام رابع كلوريد الامونيوم للتمكن من محاولة الاجابة لان استخدام اي مادة يختلف حسب الاستخدام
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## heba elhossiny (23 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا 
رابع كلوريد الامونيوم فى تركيبة سائل لتنظيف وتطهير الحمامات


----------



## السى اتش (25 يناير 2013)

*السلام عليكم ... رابع كلوريد الأمونيوم هو مادة من بين مواد النشاط السطحى الكاتيونية وتعرف بفصيلة مركبات الأمونيوم الرباعية QACs ولها نشاط مطهر قوى كما أنها تستخدم فى تركيبات العناية بالشعر ويكثر استخدامها فى تركيبات ملطف الشعر Hair Conditioner ودورها هو عامل تنظيفى وكذلك مضادة للشحنات السالبة الموجودة على الشعر وتسمى عندها Antistatic Agent.
​*


----------

